# New enclosure



## Griffin (Nov 20, 2018)

Getting ready to purchase my 2.5 month old female red Tegu her adult enclosure, I was looking at a 8X3X 20 inches, do you think the height will be problematic? I plan on getting a screen mesh installed on the top for lights, but am wondering if I should go higher and do an 8X3X3. Would also like to see your guys set ups and how you use them and what not.
Thanks, 
-G


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Nov 21, 2018)

Mine is around 20 inch high and I have no problems.... I have pics of it in a post on hear


----------



## Griffin (Nov 23, 2018)

Actually getting the melamine 8X3X2.5 on boa master , how many incadescent light fixtures do you think I should get installed to the top? I was Thinking 2 on the warm side and 1 in the middle? If anyone has a similar size and could tell me how many fixtures they have installed on the top that would be nice


----------



## Griffin (Nov 28, 2018)

Actually ended up going with the 8X3X2 PVC on animal plastics- should arrive in 2-3 months. I got 3 incandescent fixtures installed but not sure thats enough, what do you guys think will be the best to heat it up?


----------



## Griffin (Nov 30, 2018)

Can anyone send some pics of their larger enclosures and how the lights are set up. Starting to worry I didn’t get enough incadescent light fixtures would greatly appreciated the responses/help.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Nov 30, 2018)

I just have a 100w basking bulb and a 36 inch 12% arcadia strip light in mine.


----------

